# First fatties!



## frosty31 (Jul 22, 2013)

Well I am new to smoking.  Did my first batch of food this past Friday, 2 chickens and 2 copper river red salmon.  I was pretty impressed with my first go around and would say I am hooked now!!













IMG_20130719_091154_796.jpg



__ frosty31
__ Jul 22, 2013


















IMG_20130719_140101_058.jpg



__ frosty31
__ Jul 22, 2013


















IMG_20130719_192426_355.jpg



__ frosty31
__ Jul 22, 2013






So this past weekend I had to pull 12 hour shifts and I spent most of my time searching, reading, and soaking up everything BBQ related....my boss would be impressed!!  That is how I stumbled upon this little treasure of a website!  That is where I fell in love with the idea of a fattie, so after work yesterday I stopped at the grocery store and bought everything needed.  Plus two racks of ribs!  I know everyone loves there Q-view and I thought I was documenting everything as I went.  Well, I put everything in the smoker, came inside to load the pictures and low and behold I didn't have my SD card in...doh!!  Put it back in the camera and went back out and snapped a few pictures...wanted one of my bacon weave!  Now time to do some yard work and let my bradley work it's magic...will update with finished product!













IMG_1746.JPG



__ frosty31
__ Jul 22, 2013


















IMG_1743.JPG



__ frosty31
__ Jul 22, 2013






I suppose I should include what my fatties are.  I made one a pizza; mozz cheese, pepperoni, sauce, ham, and more cheese.  I think this one will end up blowing a gasket on me!  Second was a breakfast one; fried up some tators, onions, garlic, jalapenos, with some seasonings, and covered it in a bacon weave.  I was impresses with my first weave, it really is easy!  For the ribs, I have a spare ribs cut St. Louis style and a BB rack.  Made up my own seasoning, then added some brown sugar to the top!


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jul 22, 2013)

Holy crow! That all looks great!!!!!! Nice work!


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 22, 2013)

Pretty impressive fatties! Great job. Looking forward to the finished pics!


----------



## frosty31 (Jul 22, 2013)

Pizza fatty finished up and OMG!!!













IMG_1749.JPG



__ frosty31
__ Jul 22, 2013


















IMG_1750.JPG



__ frosty31
__ Jul 22, 2013


















IMG_1753.JPG



__ frosty31
__ Jul 22, 2013






The bacon fatty has 10 more degrees to go and the ribs are looking good!  Mom and the Wife loved the pizza fatty!!


----------



## frosty31 (Jul 22, 2013)

IMG_1755.JPG



__ frosty31
__ Jul 22, 2013


















IMG_1760.JPG



__ frosty31
__ Jul 22, 2013


----------



## smoking b (Jul 22, 2013)

You did a fine job with all that! - nice smoke


----------



## frosty31 (Jul 22, 2013)

And the racks of ribs.  A few things from today, the fatties were fun to make and surprisingly I liked the pizza one better than the bacon covered one.  Telling when ribs are done is tough!  The spare ribs were a little over done, not dry though, but were still darn good.  BB ribs turned out good but for some reason they had quite a bit more kick (heat) than the spares....same rub for both.  All in all, I am quite happy for my second smoke!!













IMG_1762.JPG



__ frosty31
__ Jul 22, 2013


















IMG_1764.JPG



__ frosty31
__ Jul 22, 2013


----------



## smoking b (Jul 22, 2013)

Those ribs look great too  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I see lots of smokes in your future


----------



## soonersmokering (Jul 22, 2013)

Great looking bacon weave! That pizza fatty looks bomb, is that pizza dough wrapped around the fatty? Looks like a gigantic calzone.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 23, 2013)

Frosty31 said:


> Well I am new to smoking.  Did my first batch of food this past Friday, 2 chickens and 2 copper river red salmon.  I was pretty impressed with my first go around and would say I am hooked now!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your finished fatty and ribs loo tasty. On your next smoke however you should move the raw (in this photo the Fatties) to the lower racks and your partially cooked (ribs ) to the upper racks. Safety wise it's not good to have the raw meat juices dripping on the cooked or partially cooked meats below. Always put poultry below whatever else you are cooking.


----------



## driedstick (Jul 23, 2013)

That looks great good job


----------



## webowabo (Jul 23, 2013)

I agree with the others.  Looks great. And you got the weave down for sure..... look forward to the next time!


----------



## travisb (Jul 24, 2013)

That's some great looking que! How'd you do the salmon, that looked tasty too!


----------



## jeffed76 (Jul 24, 2013)

Frosty31 said:


> Pizza fatty finished up and OMG!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks amazing!   Did you smoke it first them cover it in dough and bake it?  I've never tried a pizza fatty, looks like fun.


----------



## hagisan (Jul 24, 2013)

> Pizza fatty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks really good.  I dub thee the 'Redneck Stromboli"


----------



## foamheart (Jul 24, 2013)

You got all that from one weekend at work? Dang!

Looks pretty dang tastee!


----------



## frosty31 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks guys!

Yep, I smoked the pizza fatty first, then wrapped in dough and baked it!  It was awesome!!

For the salmon, kind of combined a few brines I found online and made my own.  They soaked overnight and then into the smoker...turned out great!


----------



## gimmeharmony (Jul 27, 2013)

WOW Congrats!  Looks awesome!  I would think you could also hollow out a good Italian loaf and insert your fatty....yeah - that does not sound good.  Michael Scott just gave a TWSS!  LOL

Gotta try the fatties!!!


----------



## farmer 3691 (Jul 30, 2013)

what kind of dough did u use


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 30, 2013)

all of your goodies look amazing!  Great job!

Kat


----------



## lawman2391 (Jul 30, 2013)

Awesome job on that weave, it's kinda a sideways weave, which is rad...smoking isn't about style points first and foremost, but if it was I'd give you high marks!  Looks awesome!  You should be proud!


----------



## frosty31 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for all the compliments guys!

For the pizza dough, _  _I just used the pillsbury pizza dough you can get at the grocery store.  Next time I will have to try with some homemade stuff!!


----------



## cathy l (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi everyone.  My smoker/grill isn't here yet, but I'm ready.  I prepared my first fattie for this afternoon.  here are a couple of shots of the prep and hopefully this evening you will get a shot of the finished product.  I now completely understand how people are saying that a third hand is very helpful when you are rolling...:)













rolled out to begin.JPG



__ cathy l
__ Sep 27, 2013


















light bbq sauce.JPG



__ cathy l
__ Sep 27, 2013


















ready to roll.JPG



__ cathy l
__ Sep 27, 2013


















bacon weave.JPG



__ cathy l
__ Sep 27, 2013


















ready to go in.JPG



__ cathy l
__ Sep 27, 2013


















finished.JPG



__ cathy l
__ Sep 27, 2013






Finally!  The finished product.  OMG  It was so good.  The husband commented "That was a good investment you made in the smoker/grill"...Like I had nothing to do with making it...hahaha


----------



## dan - firecraft (Sep 27, 2013)

Not bad at all!


----------



## foamheart (Sep 27, 2013)

That is some pretty bacon! LOL.... Strange how ya start noticing things like bacon now, isn't it?


----------



## cathy l (Sep 27, 2013)

When I was reading how much bacon is used in smoking I was a goner.  My grill is here, all put together, been tested and is now doing it's initial 1 hour burn-in that Traeger recommended.  In about 45 minutes the fattie is going in and then we wait to eat.  If my notes are correct 225*-250* for approx 3 hours to in IT of 160-165.  I'm so dang excited I can hardly contain myself!!  :)


----------

